# Vine-like aquatic plants?



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Anyone know of some aquatic plants that are vine-like or hanging? I've been unable to find anything of the sort 

Thanks in advance,
Bryan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hydrocotyle_ and _Cardamine_ are, more or less.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree. I have Hydrocotyle leucocephala (Pennywort) growing across the back of my tank and it very much reminds me of a vine. I started out with it planted in the substrate, but it started growing along the back behind all of the filter and pump tubing on it's own. I decided that I liked the way that it looked, so I've just let it stay there. In fact, I wouldn't doubt if it isn't even rooted in the substrate anymore. Pretty neat plant, but it grows so fast that I have to trim often to keep it from growing across the surface like a bunch of little lily pads and shading out the other plants. Fortunately the LFS will take it in on trade though.

Andy


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks you guys!!


----------

